# Paris : Rocky Horror Picture Show le 30/06



## Taho! (29 Mai 2006)

*RDV LE 30 JUIN VERS 21H30 AU STUDIO GALANDE (PARIS)*​


----------



## Taho! (29 Mai 2006)

JE VIENS

- FabFab

JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE

-

J'AI PLUS DE RIZ CHEZ MOI DONC JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR


-


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2006)

allez, allez, on s'inscrit vite!


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2006)

JE VIENS

- FabFab
- Teo

JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE

-

J'AI PLUS DE RIZ CHEZ MOI DONC JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR


-


----------



## Freelancer (29 Mai 2006)

JE VIENS

- FabFab
- Teo
- Freelancer

JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE

-

J'AI PLUS DE RIZ CHEZ MOI DONC JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR


-


----------



## lumai (29 Mai 2006)

JE VIENS

- FabFab
- Teo
- Freelancer

JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE

- Lumai (si je retrouve mon ciré et que je suis sur paris le jour j... )


J'AI PLUS DE RIZ CHEZ MOI DONC JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR


-


----------



## elKBron (2 Juin 2006)

JE VIENS

- FabFab
- Teo
- Freelancer

JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE

- Lumai (si je retrouve mon ciré et que je suis sur paris le jour j... )


J'AI PLUS DE RIZ CHEZ MOI DONC JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR


-elKBron : je serai à Nice en clientèle... chaud pour êtr à Paname le soir...


----------



## HmJ (2 Juin 2006)

Ouah c'est d'la balle ca !!! ****** comme ca me manque ce truc, j'avais fait ca en ecole d'inge. Session de rattrappage pour les Japonais ?


----------



## elKBron (2 Juin 2006)

mais pour ceux qui y vont, n'oubliez pas de cliquer* ici* avant 
dans la FAQ, rubrique "l'animation", vous trouverez un lien pour svoir quoi emmener : "le kit du spectateur"...

et bon show !! :love:


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2006)

JE VIENS

- FabFab
- Teo
- Freelancer

JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE

- Lumai (si je retrouve mon ciré et que je suis sur paris le jour j... )
- valoriel  


J'AI PLUS DE RIZ CHEZ MOI DONC JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR


-elKBron : je serai à Nice en clientèle... chaud pour êtr à Paname le soir...


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2006)

Voici le lien direct pour le Kit du spectateur


----------



## elKBron (5 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Voici le lien direct pour le Kit du spectateur



merci Taho! ... j'avoue que sur le coup, là, j'ai pas été très bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2006)

A trois ça va être le délire...:rose::rateau:


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2006)

Oui mais quels 3 aussi !  
Mais ce sera très probablement 4 au moins


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juin 2006)

Et 5


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2006)

on remplit les cases messieurs dames


----------



## elKBron (16 Juin 2006)

je me le ferai en même temps sur mon mac, avec ma bouteille d'eau, mon riz... c'est bobonne qui va être contente tiens !!!


----------



## valoriel (16 Juin 2006)

Probablement 6


----------



## Taho! (16 Juin 2006)

JE VIENS

- FabFab
- Teo
- Freelancer

JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE

- Lumai (si je retrouve mon ciré et que je suis sur paris le jour j... )
- valoriel  


J'AI PLUS DE RIZ CHEZ MOI DONC JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR


- elKBron : je serai à Nice en clientèle... chaud pour êtr à Paname le soir...


----------



## valoriel (16 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas le faire à votre place, voici la dernière liste en date...


même pas


----------



## Taho! (17 Juin 2006)

bref, je compte sur vous pour mettre à jour tout ça !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juin 2006)

Bah si tu fous le bordel dans les listes ça va pas être facile non plus ..


----------



## nicolasf (17 Juin 2006)

Dommage, je serais déjà rentré en province le 30 mais j'aurais bien aimé voir ça. J'adore le film mais avec l'ambiance qu'il doit y avoir dans la salle, ça doit être encore plus intéressant...


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2006)

bon, je fais remonter un peu, je pense que les int&#233;ress&#233;-es iront manger un morceau avant, le reste par MP 

apr&#232;s le film on verra bien ce qu'on fait


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> après le film on verra bien ce qu'on fait



Si vous êtes 12 la liste est pas à jour


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2006)

la liste est pas complete, c'est un peu notre esprit rebelle 

De toute fa&#231;on, les int&#233;ress&#233;-es, &#231;a va &#231;a vient et on a pas je pense &#224; r&#233;server pour la s&#233;ance


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2006)

La vache, je crois que j'ai un empêchement. Je confirme d'ici demain...


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2006)

On va se retrouver seuls parmi les vampires ?:afraid: 

Assure mon gars


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2006)

Tiens FabFab a oubli&#233; de poster.


Remis &#224; plus tard, probl&#232;me d'effectif  Mais j'ai trouv&#233; peut-&#234;tre deux adeptes en plus


----------



## Taho! (3 Juillet 2006)

Quand vous voulez pour la nouvelle date... Je ne dirais pas que vous avez le choix, on me dirait que je suis vulgaire !


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2006)

Si je peux me permettre, O Grand Mod&#233;rateur_, (chalut mon filleul )_, on va attendre que l'id&#233;e reparte, l&#224;, on s'est concert&#233; mais chacun &#233;tant fort occup&#233;  Pour le choix on a pas tant de choix que &#231;a quand il s'agit de planifier un vendredi ou un samedi soir entre plusieurs personnes, particuli&#232;rement s'il y a des familles autour 

On peut doucement le laisser dormir quelques jours, voire quelques semaines, sans m&#234;me penser &#224; le fermer ce petit fil... il ne fait de mal &#224; personne, il ne d&#233;range personne. Le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant y'aura juste l'en-t&#234;te &#224; changer


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2006)

bin si vous remetez &#231;a, moi je veux bien &#234;tre de la partie, je suis disponible en aout&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2006)

je me posais simplement la question: est-ce que ça passe en aout?


----------



## Taho! (3 Juillet 2006)

Ils jouent tous les vendredi et samedi soir, il y a deux troupes qui jouent...

Demandez le programme !


----------



## valoriel (11 Janvier 2007)

J'avais envie de remonter le fil, et l'idée


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2007)

Steu d&#233;tartrage de la mort :love:


----------



## valoriel (11 Janvier 2007)

Boarf...

Je ne fais que citer, hein! 



teo a dit:


> On peut doucement le laisser dormir quelques jours, voire quelques semaines, sans même penser à le fermer ce petit fil... il ne fait de mal à personne, il ne dérange personne. Le cas échéant y'aura juste l'en-tête à changer


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est quand la prochaine soir&#233;e ..?


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'est quand la prochaine soirée ..?





AES  ? :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (11 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'est quand la prochaine soirée ..?


un vendredi ou un samedi, pour sûr... 

je trouve que c'est un bon début


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2007)

Oui est c'est bien suffisant !


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2007)

c'est marrant, je pensais &#224; ce fil pas plus tard qu'en sortant du Lou vers 17h30 hier jeudi, en me demandant ce qu'en penserait FabFab si je le remontais 
Pas besoin d'une AES, faut juste trouver un soir de we tranquille et motiv&#233;  et ce fil y parviendra bien sans en ouvrir un autre  apr&#232;s, boire des bi&#232;res, y'a pas besoin de faire des plans sur la com&#232;te, y'a bien assez de bar ouvert la nuit sur Paris 

merci Valoriel


----------



## Taho! (12 Janvier 2007)

Dès que vous avez la date, on fait une update du permier message !

Ceux qui peuvent ont encore le choix... :rateau:


----------



## wip (13 Janvier 2007)

Je suis partant, ainsi qu'une amie qui m'en parlait l'autre jour, en parlant de Teo...


----------



## Freelancer (14 Janvier 2007)

ben je suis toujours partant :love:


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2007)

Pareil. J'en parle &#224; Fab'Fab' je dois l'appeler la semaine qui vient


----------

